# Radioamatierisms >  FM VHF mazas jaudas raidītājs

## puixx

Sveiki!
Esmu iesācējs radioelektronikas jomā, bet vismaz zinu aiz kura gala jātur lodāmurs...  :: 
Lieta tāda.. Gribu uzbūvēt pēc iespējas primitīvāku VHF (174-240MHz) FM raidītāju, un "paspēlēties" ar radio mikrofona uztvērēju noteiktajā frekvenču diapazonā. Raidītāja jauda <10mW.
Atradu internetā shēmu uz AL2602 bāzes, bet nezinu kur tādu mikreni meklēt. Ir variants uz BA1404, bet tam frekvenču diapazons par zemu... Kādi ieteikumi?

----------


## puixx

Cilvēki, nu lūdzu- iesakiet kautko! Neticu, ka nav nekādu risinājumu šajā jautājumā...
Varbūt ir iespējams kautkādā veidā palielināt frekvenci BA1404 mikroshēmai, lai sasniegtu 200MHz?

----------

